# Costco Bat



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Dang! No funds this year...oh I bet that is really cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We were in Costco the other day and I also noticed more bat boxes at our store. Kind of surprised because I don't remember them restocking halloween before. They really didn't have any other new stuff. I looked for lighting or something else that was new but nothing. Didn't see any of the Giant 20-inch talking, LED eyes Skulls. Must have sold out of them and it was more expensive item too. 

BTW if you haven't seen the bat before here's a pic I posted a month ago on the Sightings thread. Details in my album.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Now that's a really cool bat! What a bargain at 27.00!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw the bat at my cosco. They also have a real cool statue with glowing red eyes.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah $27 here too! They were $34, now marked down! I don't think anyone has bought any from my local store. Is it just me, or does everyone else seem to pass up halloween buying this year. I can't recall seeing anyone from any store buying halloween decorations this year. Odd!?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> yeah $27 here too! They were $34, now marked down! I don't think anyone has bought any from my local store. Is it just me, or does everyone else seem to pass up halloween buying this year. I can't recall seeing anyone from any store buying halloween decorations this year. Odd!?



Gee our Costco always had the bat at $27. They were selling the Skull for $34 I think.


----------



## Big_B (Oct 20, 2008)

Found these at my local costco (Rancho Cordova, CA) for $9.99!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

wow Thats awsome! id kill *ahem* for that...lol


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

Do you know if they still have them in Rancho Cordova in stock and at that price? I am in Citrus Heights, and what a find that would be!


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

wish I had a Costco in my area. I would pick up a half dozen of them bats. Good price for $27. I would love to be able to hang them in the front tree.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

the only thing Costco had here and i am not joking is a lighted pumpkin for 20$ that's it that's all incredible 1 week and and the next week christmas stuff in 3 rows lollllllllllll i wish they would have that bat for that price i would have got one for sure.

Frenchy


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh wow! What an aweosem looking bat. Wish they had something kewl like that at the Costco here (wink wink post-reaper) lol!!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I got a Costco bat on Monday night for $15.00-marked down.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

they are 19.00 at my costco...the only thing is, at least the one they had on display had the wings on backwards, meaning facing the wrong way...weird!


----------



## Big_B (Oct 20, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> Do you know if they still have them in Rancho Cordova in stock and at that price? I am in Citrus Heights, and what a find that would be!


They were on a pallet in the back corner with all the candy (which didn't appear to be marked down) and I think there were about 10 or so. This was Tuesday around noon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My friend checked our local Costcos for me (SKU 808080) and all of them in our immediate area were sold out of them. Not sure if they were marked down and sold out or just sold out. Too bad. I would have had my friend pick up one or two for me if they were on clearance at that price. I did get the skull they had earlier in the year and my husband found a neighbor's yard sale a few weeks back and bought me a Mario Chiodo Gigantic Bat with 7.5 foot wing spread (and he's a really ugly vampire bat too!) for $20. She had bought it at a Spirit store a few years ago. Still the Costco guy would have been nice and I've liked how they looked in a some of the pictures you guys have posted of them in your haunts. Good luck to those with stores that still have them. Sounds like the price varies quite a bit.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

I am so excited, picked up 2 of them. They had 4 left at the price of $9.99!! Wish I could have got all 4, but I need to have enough to buy food for the party =) Thanks so much for the heads up on the steal.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Would anyone want to get one for me? I'll pay with Pay Pal!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

I will see if I can get over there later today. If I am able to (need to set up for party tomorrow) and the two are still there, I will pick them up.


----------



## Big_B (Oct 20, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> I am so excited, picked up 2 of them. They had 4 left at the price of $9.99!! Wish I could have got all 4, but I need to have enough to buy food for the party =) Thanks so much for the heads up on the steal.


Nice! Glad it worked out!

Now to figure out something to make this guy a little more exciting..... Maybe motorize his arms..... Maybe next year!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

Mistress of the Abyss--to be honest I don't know if I will have the time since I am running so far behind on party for tomorrow eve. I will call and see if they have any before I head over there.


----------



## theooggieman (Sep 5, 2009)

Ive been to Costco like four times this month and my wife has said no to that bat everytime...............we are going tomorow.................mybe Ill get him then ...................if I get him he is going up my flag pole................that bat is awsome


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Jennifer said:


> Mistress of the Abyss--to be honest I don't know if I will have the time since I am running so far behind on party for tomorrow eve. I will call and see if they have any before I head over there.


Oh Jennifer don't worry about it. You have your party to attend to. I just thought he looked kew and at 10$....what a steal!


----------

